# Please Don't tip your Uber!! OMG



## BlackWidow911 (May 29, 2015)




----------



## BlackWidow911 (May 29, 2015)

I don't understand Fuber


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

BlackWidow911 said:


> I don't understand Fuber


Everything that Uber starts is with the premise YOU DON'T HAVE TO TIP!!! The cheap side of human nature it caught on fast. Not enough drivers show up in 5 to 10 minutes, good old days provided water, a clean car in a lot of cases a NEW CAR. Too bad all the drivers don't have square, and run all the bills thru checking accounts and PROMISE TO SEND FUBER THEIR SHARE.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

BlackWidow911 said:


> I don't understand Fuber


Just take a few bites of each dinner you deliver. That should just about cover your tip.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

BlackWidow911 said:


> View attachment 44767


How long until we hear a story about a customer getting some "extra secret sauce" in their meal?


----------



## WheelsMcGee (Apr 30, 2016)

Is anybody surprised by this?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Next the pizza delivery guys will be getting stiffed by Uber's customers as well.


----------



## WheelsMcGee (Apr 30, 2016)

I would be happy to get a $1-2 tip from each ride. Is that so much to ask? Uber has created a culture where the PAX are almost afraid to tip because they think they are going against some policy. They think you'll get in trouble for taking it so they don't offer


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

For some reason Travis has a big stick up his a$$ about tipping


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

BlackWidow911 said:


> I don't understand Fuber


If you don't need them don't support them ! They are cartel!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> How long until we hear a story about a customer getting some "extra secret sauce" in their meal?


Do not laugh, but a number of years back, they busted a guy at Demon-0's who was doing this, here. I avoided then, and, still do avoid Demon-0's. Fortunately, neither I nor anyone whom I know ever ordered from that particular Demon-0's.

When first I read this business about Fubar's expecting the driver to take the food to the user and receive no tip, I had to shake my head in disbelief. I am supposed to go to the establishment, park, pay to park, go into the establishment, get ignored, finally get someone who will pay me some mind, explain what I want, wait, wait, wait, wait, finally the delivery is produced, go out to my car, find a summons on my car for an expired meter, put the stuff into the car, drive it to the user for substandard rates, find no place to park legally, leave the car, run upstairs, render the bags, receive no tip, come back downstairs to find another summons on my car.

Right. Not.


----------



## devilmountain (Nov 24, 2015)

I am fine with no tipping if wages were higher but sadly they are not.


----------



## prdelnik666 (Sep 17, 2014)

devilmountain said:


> I am fine with no tipping if wages were higher but sadly they are not.


I remember when uber started everyone was happy and it was win win for everyone and tipping was not an issue at $2.69/mile.


----------



## devilmountain (Nov 24, 2015)

prdelnik666 said:


> I remember when uber started everyone was happy and it was win win for everyone and tipping was not an issue at $2.69/mile.


Exactly the reason why we need tips.


----------



## UberReallySucks (Jul 17, 2015)

That should actually be: "Ready for your food delivery to be as *unreliable* as getting an Uber ride?"


----------



## Sure (Apr 10, 2016)

NachonCheeze said:


> For some reason Travis has a big stick up his a$$ about tipping


Probably he had a job in high school that he sucked at and never got tips, he seems like the kind that sucks at anything he does in life. He just sucks, wish he was the target of the terminator. Take him out before he was born.


----------



## bluedogz (Sep 12, 2015)

"What do you mean I wasn't supposed to eat any? This is a sharing gig, isn't it?"


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

^^^


----------

